

The 25 Most Notable Quotes in Tech History - GuyWhoSteals
http://guywhosteals.blogspot.com/2010/12/25-most-notable-quotes-in-tech-history.html
It’s not love, war, or baseball. But over the years some memorable things have been said about technology. Some have been memorably eloquent; others are unforgettably shortsighted, wrongheaded, or just plain weird. Let’s celebrate them, shall we?<p>A few ground rules for the list that follows: I considered only statements attributable to a specific individual, which ruled out most ad slogans (“Think Different”) and many durable Internet memes (“You are in a maze of twisty passages, all alike”). I did, however, include individuals who happened to be fictional, or canine, or inanimate. I also let a couple of quotes slip in that are not strictly speaking about technology, though neither would exist without it–one from 1876, and one from earlier this decade. Sue me.<p>It’s hard to rank quotes by how notable they are. So I faked it by listing them using an imprecise, unscientific factor I call Googleosity: the number of results Google reports that reference (or riff upon) each quote. (You may quibble with the queries I performed to determine Googleosity, but I tried my best.) Googleosity tends to reward quotes that are not only famous but fun–they’re the ones that people like to allude to, to parody, and to generally weave into blog posts and other online conversation.<p>We’ll start with the quote with the lowest Googleosity factor, and work our way up from there.
======
iwr
Why do people think a social networking toolbar, social networking side panel
and facebook iframe add value to their website?

~~~
GuyWhoSteals
Not anymore.

